# Motorhome Garage 'Kennels'



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I once found a link for a german company that converts MH Grarages to a pet kennel. It looked very interesting but Im sure could be set up rather more costefectivly if a MH had a garage in it suitable for use. I dont have a full garage in my Autotrail Dakota and thought a suitable MH may be a Cheyenne 696G or Cheiftain G in the autotrail range.

I was wondering if any one uses their garage as a kennel in their MH and how usefull it actualy is in practice.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kennel*

Hi Dave

I visited the Autocruise factory earlier this year. They were aware of my fulltiming plans and also a dog.

The showed me a garage model and explained how they convert that for folks who need a kennel. The guy laughed when I said Oscar would sleep on the bed above the garage - but not in it! The Autocruise model had a door from the habitation area through to the garage, which would effectively become an opening or flap

I can't see that very much modification would be required and I reckon a competent DIYer could do it.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

At the full timing meet in the summer, we had a member there (sorry, can't remember who :roll: ) who had two dogs. They slept in separate cages in the garage, which has the advantage of being able to be brought out for use during the day too.

Try looking *** here *** for examples of cages (or crates, as they call them). Looks like a good place to buy pet stuff from :wink: Plug, Plug.

Gerald


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

I have a create for one of the dogs from these guys, very inexpensive too.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/dogcage-showdog-products

The mekon sitting atop the crate in the photo doesnt come with it thankfully. But theyre very good creates.

Im not sure Id get my dogs to use the 'kennel' much but Id guess thats down to the dog not the kennel.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog kennel*

Hi Dave

Oscar won't go near a kennel or cage. Its a double bed and duvet and nothing less.

Russell


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I think I might agree re my dogs too, but so long as its not my double bed and duvet....


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Dave

It was us that Gerald was referring to. Our dogs are fairly small jack russells. They always travel in cages because i am very concerned about the safety of loose dogs. We bought a motorhome with a garage specifically for the dogs, they are quite happy travelling in their cages in the garage although we do have an internal door which we keep open so they can hear and see us.

They are also quite happy to stay in their cages with the garage doors open during the day or sit outside in their cages under the awning and they sleep in the cages at night. They are very comfy with thick cushions. The dogs regard the cages as their "den" and never make a fuss about going in. Before we got the wire cages we had fabric ones, these were very good until Thomas found that he could gnaw his way through the fabric whilst we were driving along the A14! When we had the fabric cages we would have them up in the house instead of baskets and the boys loved sleeping inside them.

I think its all down to getting the dogs used to the crates/cages. I know some people use them for puppies, but we started late with ours, when the boys were about 10.

Last time we went away we had to travel the crates inside the MH though - we had got so much stuff we couldn't fit them in the garage!!! :lol:


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi,

These creatures are Gordon Setters and are a bit bigger, actualy they are not too bad in a crate and a garage would definitly be very usefull in this respect, may be in my next MH perhaps. The dogs travel with harneses on in the rear of the MH so are not free but can move around. I think my desire is really to have a safe place for them out of the rain if the weather is bad. It can rather be like having a 40Kg paint brush around if not. Mostly they are in the awning or back of the small tow car which is not a problem.

Although they are definitly a tie its one of the joys of Motorhoming to be able to take them away with us when traveling.

Hope to meet up with you some time.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oscar's bed*



davebl said:


> I think I might agree re my dogs too, but so long as its not my double bed and duvet....


In my case, Dave, it is!

He does hold the duvet securely in place though!

Russell


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Dave, Russell and everyone

I know what you mean about paint brush effect of wets dogs, even little dogs. So far the boys have not actually been allowed in the living part of the MH (not my rule!!) but they are working on it...

At home it is a different matter, they have four dog beds to choose from, two downstairs and two upstairs in our bedroom, but where do they prefer to sleep? At the moment one of them is on a (human) beanbag and the other one on the sofa in the sitting room. At night they always start off asleep in their own upstairs beds but come the morning there is always at least one the bed with us.

I can't see them staying in their cages when we finally set off on our Grand Tour/ fulltiming expedition.


----------

